# Need Career Advice



## akashjain29 (May 20, 2013)

hello guys,
I have completed my Hardware and Networking course from Jetking. Microsoft server 2008 R2, CCNA and RHElinux-6 courses are also completed.I am pursuing my final year graduation in B.com.And looking forward to create my career in IT Industry.
Right now i am working as a System Administrator and technician in a BPO.

What should be my next step :sad: 
1.To go for a global certification whether in CCNA or MCITP.
2.To continue my work and gather more experience.
3.To opt for a post graduation like MCA or MBA in system Administrator.

Thanks
Akash Jain


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

My advice:

- Experience is king.
- Certify on what you have experience using in your job (not just book experience).
- Degrees are great, and they open up opportunities for you later in your career. But I would not recommend pursuing them if it means you have to stop working (because that is how you get experience, and experience is king).


----------

